
Gordon Bell Prize Paper: Extreme Scale Solver for Complex PDEs - Katydid
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2810000/2807675/a5-rudi.pdf?ip=68.67.254.250&id=2807675&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=563106139&CFTOKEN=84319587&__acm__=1448246599_6a8c157de8a07c176ab1ce77f53afe55
======
throwaway000002
I think the poster is referring to this paper:
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2807675](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=2807675)

